# Saving Individual Pages In Publisher 2010



## PsychoQuilla2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi All,
I have just created my first publisher document of over 20 pages which is fine. What I would like to do now is to save individual pages from the document but can't see how to....is this possible.

Thank you


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Use Copy/Paste into a new document*:

Open the existing document, find the page you want to save, select everything on that page with the mouse, then right-click & choose 'Copy'.

Now open a new, blank Publisher page, right-click on it & choose 'Paste'.

Now save that page.


----------



## PsychoQuilla2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Pip - it means aligning everything en-mass but did the job.

Thanks again

Psycho


----------

